
The latest DIY biotech hot spot? The local library - adenadel
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2015/10/20/the-latest-diy-biotech-hotspot-the-local-library/
======
adenadel
Here's a link to the library lab website

[http://lajollalibrary.org/your-library/bio-
lab/](http://lajollalibrary.org/your-library/bio-lab/)

